# Defying the Odds in a Bad Way



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

On March 27th 2017 I was limbing out a tree when I cut through a Spring Pole and it launched my chainsaw up into my forehead, knocking me out and giving me a very nasty cut. Since I am the last person in the free world who has a cell phone, it was a long walk out of the woods, followed by me passing out, coming too, and finally making it home. From there it was an ambulance ride and 4 days in the hospital.

Due to a concussion, they gave me a CAT Scan and found out I had a lump on my throat, "it is nothing they said", so I blew off a few ultrasounds before I finally had it looked at. Suddenly my snoring, 6 months of sore throats, inability to breath, and fatique made sense. My Thyroid was supposed to be the size of a peach pit, and it ended up being the size of a mans fist.

I was high risk because I was a welder at a shipyard, and years of x-ray welding meant i was often around radiation, so they biopsied my Thyroid, and it came back negative. Awesome...

It was so big though that I had them cut it out...all of it, something I had to convince them to do on October 23 2017.

Well we lost our power here from a Gale and so for 9 days we were out of power. So in the middle of that I go to my Dr's for a follow up appointment and she talks about all kinds of stuff, and then says, "Oh yeah, now we'll discuss your cancer." I was like "What?" Because of the power outage, we had no phone and so I never was told. THAT WAS A SURPRISE!

Naturally once out; they tested it, and it was full of cancer. That sucked as if they knew, they would have removed so much more of my throat.

Now things don't look good. My blood tests are showing things in my liver, the natural place Thyroid Cancer travels too. So for the next year everything is up in the air. So that is why I have not been on here much lately. I am very tired and not really energetic.

But I know where I am going no matter what the Lord holds for me. Now to make sure I am not alone in that destiny. Jesus was a carpenter and has had 2000 years to build a nice mansion so there is plenty of room for more!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

F### Cancer!


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

You are in my heart. Please keep your faith and hope. Have a blessed Christmas with your family.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow Rutt, that's very tough news to take. You've always shown your faith through your actions, my prayers will be with you and your family....Godspeed on your recovery Brother


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Praying for you buddy keep us updated.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear such bad news. I will be praying for you.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

You will be in our prayers.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

You will be in my prayers as well. I'm glad you know where your going.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Get to the best cancer treatment center you can. Best of luck to you.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hate to hear that. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My prayers for you and your family in this your hour of need.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You will be in our prayers


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

You will be in our thoughts & prayers here Rutt...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm sorry to read about your medical problem & prayers will be sent.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Our prayers are with you. Thank you for your faith and your witness. To God be the glory!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Rut, but thanks for sharing with us. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear,prayers to you.

Cancer sucks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

In my Fathers house there are many mansions, if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. John 14:2

You and your family will be on my families minds and prayers! God speed and good luck. Like everyone else says, cancer sucks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will pray.

Remain positive, as positive as you can manage.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Hope for the best.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks guys (and gals) for the well wishes.

We have not done a whole lot in terms of farming because of this, so I have not been on here much. We have sold off a lot of the sheep just because we needed the money, and kind contracted so we can live to fight another day farm wise. But have continued to log a few areas that will eventually be cleared into fields. Part of that is to income of course, but to also keep going farm wise.

The lack of energy is the biggest issue. Logging is physically demanding anyway, but to keep going even when you are tired makes it really tough. I talked with a logger and he is going to come out and see if he wants to log it or not, hopefully he will...because as many people on here can relate to, property taxes always have to be paid.

Currently Katie and I are full-time farmers, with me doing most of the physical work, and her taking care of our 4 daughters, but we are thinking now about her getting a job in town. She is even thinking about going into blue collar work as there is a construction company here that trains workers and pays pretty well. As a welder, painter, tin knocker, etc she would make a lot more money then she ever would working at Lowes, Home Depot or something. It would not be forever, but this is just zapping all of my energy.

But God provides, and we have managed to help out a few others who would otherwise have a rough Christmas this year. In that way it has been one of the best Christmas's we had. (I use the past tense here, because as a blended-family, yesterday was when all of us were together, so we had our Christmas)


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

RuttedField said:


> Thanks guys (and gals) for the well wishes.
> 
> We have not done a whole lot in terms of farming because of this, so I have not been on here much. We have sold off a lot of the sheep just because we needed the money, and kind contracted so we can live to fight another day farm wise. But have continued to log a few areas that will eventually be cleared into fields. Part of that is to income of course, but to also keep going farm wise.
> 
> ...


It's rough not having the energy. If you end up having to have chemotherapy you will be even weaker. When I had chemo I changed a tire on my wife's SUV. That was one of the most strenuous things I've ever done. And that was just after the first round of chemo. I had to take a 2 hour nap then. Hopefully they will have a better way of treating you. I hope you get better soon and can get back to working.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your situation. Prayers for you and your family as you deal with it all. Thankful for your testimony. Hope you can stay active on here and when keyboarding is too tiring we'd all appreciate 'LumberJill' filling in.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Brother I pray for God's grace and peace and his leadership for you and your family. Liked the way you described Heaven. Will be praying for you.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have no words of wisdom, no scripture quote that may, or may not , brighten your day, but I do, and will, kneel in prayer.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Rutt I see their is some bad weather up your way, wishing you both well in these trying times wish there was something I could to help ya..


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Blessings be upon you. Family member dealing with similar problems here. I marvel at her strength and attitude and wish you the same spirit.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

God bless you and your family.
I've followed you on hay talk and know that you have a lot of faith.
Just keep that faith and remember God can do anything he is the ultimate healer.


----------

